# Bios Lüfter auf PWM oder DC?



## dreamdomain (25. Juni 2017)

*Bios Lüfter auf PWM oder DC?*

Hey Leute,
habe eine Frage zu meinen Lüftern.
Ich habe ein Corsair Graphite 230T. Vorne saugen 2 Lüfter, hinten und oben bläst einer raus.
Die beiden Lüfter vorne sind beide an einen Adapter angeschlossen, der es möglich macht beide Lüfter an einen Steckplatz anzuschließen. Alle 4 Lüfter sind 3 Pin.

beide Lüfter vorne: per Adapter an CHA-FAN3/W_PUMP SWITCH
Lüfter hinten: CHA_FAN2
Lüfter oben: CHA_FAN1

Bei 1 und 2 kann ich nichts einstellen, nur verschiedene Modi, die aber eh nicht funktionieren, da es keine PWM sind.

So, nun zu meiner Frage.
Die beiden Lüfter vorne sind ja an einem Steckplatz per Molex angeschlossen. Hier kann ich im Bios PWM oder DC einstellen. Im Moment ist PWM eingestellt, wenn ich auf DC umstelle laufen sie hörbar langsamer und die LEDs der Lüfter werden dunkler als bei PWM. Kann mir einer erklären warum das so ist und was ich einstellen soll?


----------



## teachmeluv (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bios Lüfter auf PWM oder DC?*

Da die Lüfter mit DC über Spannung geregelt werden (in der Regel 3/5/7/12 Volt), wird damit auch die Stromversorgung für die Beleuchtung schwächer ergo die werden dunkler.


----------



## dreamdomain (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bios Lüfter auf PWM oder DC?*

also ich kann (glaub ich) leider keine Spannung einstellen. soll ich es also auf PWM lassen obwohl es 3 Pin Lüfter sind?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bios Lüfter auf PWM oder DC?*

Auf PWM wirst du sie normal nicht mehr regeln können. Wenn sie ehe mit voller Drehzahl laufen sollen wäre es egal.
Den bei PWM liegt immer 12v an, nur das PWM gibt hierzu dann die Drehzahl an. Das PWM was die Regulierung übernimmt sitzt im Lüfter, daher regeln die Lüfter dann je nach PWM Signal die Lüfter eigenständig.
Das wird bei dir nicht möglich sein, da es keine PWM Lüfter sind.


----------



## teachmeluv (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bios Lüfter auf PWM oder DC?*

Die Spannung musst du auch nicht einstellen. Wenn du DC einstellst, wird die Geschwindigkeit anhand der CPU Temperatur geregelt.


----------



## dreamdomain (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bios Lüfter auf PWM oder DC?*

hmm also ich hab mal nen Versuch gemacht. ich habe einen 2. CPU Lüfter anschluss. wenn ich da nen Lüfter anschliesse (Optional CPU Fan)  dann wird die CPU 10 grad wärmer als sonst im Idle. ich denke dass das mb denkt dass dann ein doppel lüfter am kühler ist. ich glaube du verwechselst dass der chafan3/wpumpfan nicht für die cpu sondern als gh lüfter gedacht ist

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------

